# Belle Carp



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

This river has some of the biggest carp I've ever seen. Only thing is, when I was home from MSU fishing for steelhead, I didn't see any. Where do carp go to breed? And do they stay in the river all winter long?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not an expert,,,but i believe they like shallow warm protected water for breeding, near some good cover like cat tail, reed, or lily and weed beds.
i seem to see a lot on sandy bottoms in the sppring,,, but that might just be where i am at.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Carp stay in the deeper holes during the winter otherwise they aren't bothered by the cold water in the winter they usually stay in the same areas in rivers.


----------

